# Am i a loon?



## hammerfall (Jul 1, 2009)

ut: dont know if its me or am i a bit nuts (answer yes due to mental health issues) but thats besides the point lol im thinking of building a super deluxe cage for my ferrets im tired of seeing the one now.The build will be a good project as i love to build specifications are 5x5x5ft cube 4 levels in total 4 hammocks,play area with tons of toys,a hiding space,3 food bowls,auto water dispenser with cold storage,and for good measure a hand made dragon tube from bottom to top.
Its going to be unreal better than anything you can buy and at 1/4 the price lol but am i going overboard?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

We are in the process of building a deluxe home for our 3 ferrets too so I don't think you are a loon.
Paying shop prices for half the quality would be mad.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

If i had the knowledge i too would build a super duper deluxe house!! lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mate converted a old wardrobe as tall and built levels etc from the shelve area it was cool. And the ferrets loved it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds wonderful, not over the top at all


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

bigger the better i always say 

its never being too over the top, think about what they would have in the wild ! , bigger than anything you or anyone could ever build so you could never be going over the top 

sounds great for them im sure they will be very happy and lucky ferrets indeed !


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

I always hated my cage and when the time came that Woody threw it out I was the happiest ferret in the world. Now I have my own chest of drawers that I love.

I have my own playground as well that is always different with something new. If you are going over the top that means Woody must be crazy.


----------

